# feeding medicated feed to pregnant doe



## chiwapacreek (Dec 10, 2013)

All my kids get noble goat but since it is medicated I started feeding my pregnant girls something unmedicated. My question is, can you feed pregnant and or milking does medicated feed? I read somewhere that you were not supposed to feed pregnant ones medicated so that is why I stopped. I have now been reading that some people do feed it...


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

It would depend entirely on what the "medicated" part is. It sounds like a coccidiastat possibly. Check on the bag for the medicated ingredient and then we can give advice on that component.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Noble Goat has a med free variety - Dairy Parlor.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I personally would not feed mine medicated if I was drinking the milk.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Dec 10, 2013)

That's how I felt. The other feed store sells ADM dairy goat pellets??? And I called the one down the road and the will special order noble goat dairy parlor for me but it will take 2-3 weeks. What would you do?


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We feed mostly whole oats, small amount of BOSS and Purina Dairy Parlor (our feed store has it all the time). I like it...some people do not because they are trying to avoid any feed that is GMO.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Medicated feed is fine for pregnant does, but I would not feed to lactating, due to it coming into the milk, unless you are not going to be consuming the milk. There should be a withdrawal time, so you can see how long after they are taken off of it, it will leave the system....usually just a few days for a coccidiostat, and you probably won't be drinking the milk of a doe that newly fresh anyway.


----------

